# what is the most autistic thing you have ever done?



## CatParty (Nov 23, 2015)

whether on the spectrum or not, what is one story you may have where you have exhibited truly autistic behavior?


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Nov 23, 2015)

Registering here.


----------



## gophergoober (Nov 23, 2015)

hood LOLCOW said:


> Registering here.


beat me to it.


----------



## c-no (Nov 23, 2015)

Being an autsitic sped on this website.


----------



## RichardDripp (Nov 23, 2015)

cat said:


> whether on the spectrum or not, what is one story you may have where you have exhibited truly autistic behavior?


Joining these forums and posting a thread almost right away.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 23, 2015)

Something I'd never post in this honeypot thread.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Nov 23, 2015)

hood LOLCOW said:


> Registering here.



Adminning here.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Nov 23, 2015)

autisticdragonkin said:


> Spoiler: Autism
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jaimas said:


> I had to edit @autisticdragonkin's post, because it was that massive.
> 
> So massive, in fact, that it fucked with the site scripting and caused my browser to crash until I spoiler tagged it.
> 
> So yeah, this marks an achievement: That post was so Autistic that it fucked the site coding for some platforms.


I broke the forum with this post


----------



## GS 281 (Nov 23, 2015)

You made Jaimas edit a post for being too long? That's note even a forum game, it should be, and you already won. Holy shit.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Nov 23, 2015)

Jumping out of what amounted to (it wasn't) a two story fall, for me to get right back up, go into the house, and do it again.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Nov 23, 2015)

What was the most autistic thing _you've _ever done, @cat?


----------



## Kitlen (Nov 23, 2015)

>Be me
>Have this "game" or "impulse" since I was little
>It's called the "Crack game"
>It involves cracks and lines in the sidewalks and my feet
>Whenever I am walking I cannot step on a crack as that makes me "lose a level."
>Must step over cracks evenly with both my feet to "gain levels."
>Manmade/straight cracks worth one full level
>Unnatural/jagged cracks worth half a level
>Keep track of this obsessively
>Make sure my feet are evenly leveled every day
>If I can't play the crack game or don't want to appear autistic, must pretend I have gel pads on my feet that hover

And you thought you were a sperg.


----------



## JU 199 (Nov 23, 2015)

I got drunk on WKD when i was 15.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Nov 23, 2015)

I followed the antics of a train obsessed lunatic and all I got was this fish drawing.


----------



## Strelok (Nov 23, 2015)

Counted ceiling tiles in a concert hall. In my defense I was 2 hours into a 4 hour recital and was literally dying of boredom.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 23, 2015)

I got to 31st place in the CoD4 MLG rankings


----------



## Mrs Paul (Nov 23, 2015)

Touched an electric fence.


----------



## exball (Nov 23, 2015)

Kitlen said:


> >Be me
> >Have this "game" or "impulse" since I was little
> >It's called the "Crack game"
> >It involves cracks and lines in the sidewalks and my feet
> ...


Green texting on a forum is pretty autistic.


----------



## MalWart (Nov 24, 2015)

Using the words "Epic" and "Chuck Norris" during my online youth.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 24, 2015)

Creating anime OCs

Forgive me father


----------



## GS 281 (Nov 24, 2015)

When I was younger I got into a staring contest with a goat. It sneezed and I jumped back, so he saw I was aftaid of him. He ran me down and rammed me in the ass with his horns and then he humped me to assert his dominance.

Senior year of college was a bitch...


----------



## Wildchild (Nov 24, 2015)

I got banned from chat because of a new smiley.. The :autism: smiley was new, so because of that I got banned.. =(


----------



## BrokenEntity (Nov 25, 2015)

Making that cringey fucking goodbye post a bit ago.

I honestly don't even know what I expected. Probably some "ok see you around"s or something.

But as anybody with sensibility would know, powerleveling until you're worse than Chris isn't a good way to act on the farms.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 25, 2015)

BrokenEntity said:


> But as anybody with sensibility would know, powerleveling until you're worse than Chris isn't a good way to act on the farms.


and yet we see it constantly


----------



## Jace E. Denton (Nov 25, 2015)

fuck everybody


----------



## Bugaboo (Nov 25, 2015)

Being age 1-17


----------



## Loxiozzz (Nov 25, 2015)

Slipping and falling in front of a wet floor sign and reading it when I got up
Damn janitors...


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 25, 2015)

Raided every night of the week as a healer in my WoW servers top guild.


----------



## Dr.Research (Nov 25, 2015)

Being 12-14 and writing_ lemons _on Quizilla.


----------



## Bogs (Nov 25, 2015)

As a kid I used to hang at my friends house until my parents had to collect me. I then proceeded to cry and beat my way out of their grasp in an effort to stay. I didn't have a broken home or anything, I was just retarded. I took the grass is always greener quite literally.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Nov 25, 2015)

I paid $3 a month to a premium Sims download site even when there wasn't new content so I could participate on their message board.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Nov 25, 2015)

Spent a year harassing a Invader Zim Roleplay Community. You can read it here: https://kiwifarms.net/posts/867146


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Nov 25, 2015)

I was once a troper


----------



## admiral (Nov 27, 2015)

Every single thing I did from the ages of about 12-16. They were dark times.


----------



## Dalhox Wolfchains (Nov 27, 2015)

I think it was anything I did on Roblox when I was on there years ago.


----------



## RV 229 (Nov 27, 2015)

Drove halfway up the east coast with a friend to attend an autistic manchild's trial to share with a bunch of other people autistic enough to join this forum how it went and what he did there.


----------



## chimpburgers (Nov 27, 2015)

Forgetting to cancel my Patreon subscription to Andrew Dobson several months ago. It was when I was still active in the thread posting his Patreon content on there. Of course I'm not subbed now, but he got like a dollar or so from me inadvertently because my memory is shit.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Nov 27, 2015)

Cyan said:


> Drove halfway up the east coast with a friend to attend an autistic manchild's trial to share with a bunch of other people autistic enough to join this forum how it went and what he did there.


Also consistently posting in cyan for years on said autistic forum. :^)


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Nov 27, 2015)

Nearly ripping Tyce a new virtual asshole with a counter-review of the crappy knives he reviewed, based on the standard tests used in the _American Master Bladesmiths test criteria_.... 

Thank Eris, The Knife stopped me. I'd of put my foot so deep in my mouth I'd of turned inside out.


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Nov 27, 2015)

Not asking @cat to share first.


----------



## JustPassingThrough (Nov 27, 2015)

I played Diablo II and WoW back in my teenage years.


----------



## Jason Puncheon (Nov 28, 2015)

Everything.


----------



## Enclave Supremacy (Nov 28, 2015)

Planned, and attempted, the to go for the world record in Dead Rising 1 Infinite Mode.


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Nov 28, 2015)

I somehow got promoted as a moderator of a newspaper comic fanfiction website when I was ten years old and proceeded to take it super seriously for, like, three years. 
This happened despite me being a major little shit who would rage at people for so much as roleplaying in the wrong format, and nearly getting the boot once for saying 9/11 is dumb and nobody cares. Also I would brag a lot about having the longest story on the site (a Sonic crossover, natch) even though I just paginated it every few lines instead of actually writing. 

The domain expired earlier this year. I'm still not sure whether to be sad or relieved. 

(It's okay, you guys are my _new_ bunch of autistic ten-year-olds!)


----------



## Android raptor (Nov 28, 2015)

Exist


----------



## grilledcheesesandwich (Nov 28, 2015)

Make an account on a forum dedicated to laughing at spergs.


----------



## Krampus (Nov 29, 2015)

Be born.


----------



## Sczylak Madgar (Nov 29, 2015)

I watched an anime once


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Nov 29, 2015)

Nothing
I am completely neurotypical in all my actions


----------



## meatslab (Nov 29, 2015)

Dr.Research said:


> Being 12-14 and writing_ lemons _on Quizilla.


What a coincidence, I was 12-14 and constantly reading reader-insert lemons on Quizilla. 

I think it's more autistic that I liked the parts about cuddling and holding hands with my anime husbandos more than the sex tho.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Nov 29, 2015)

Most autistic thing besides joining this site is spending money on this site and on Something Awful. 
$65 dollars in total.
I'm awful.


----------



## Evilboshe (Dec 1, 2015)

Becoming a Sonic fan...


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Dec 1, 2015)

Created a powerpoint on my "dream man" when I was 13 and claimed that he had a 8 inch dick.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Dec 3, 2015)

Every single fanfiction I have ever written was cripplingly autistic. This is including but not limited to a homoerotic Star Trek fanfiction that I only recently gave up on.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Dec 3, 2015)

Obsess over a woman for like 5-6 years to the point where I sometimes find myself giving her characteristics of fictional characters in media because I'm sort of forgetting what she was truly like. 

Still happening, actually.


----------



## Funnybone (Dec 4, 2015)

draw Candy Land fanart of Lord Licorice and Mr. Mint being buddies
I was 13


----------



## Abethedemon (Dec 4, 2015)

posted in a honeypot thread like this one


----------



## Somar (Dec 4, 2015)

Subscribing to MrEnter.


----------



## MalWart (Dec 4, 2015)

Thinking it was a good idea to make this back in 2009:


----------



## Hi I Am From Page 6 (Dec 4, 2015)

Where do I start?
Just recently I spent two days sperging internally over music theory. The only reason I didn't sperg externally is that the only person who I know would actually understand and appreciate what I was getting excited over is the head of Composition at my old university and I can't just call him up for a chat.


----------



## Strelok (Dec 5, 2015)

Watched 5 hours of Chris videos followed by turkish cinema.


----------



## DoshesToDoshes (Dec 6, 2015)

Told chat about how I hugged my dog while I had diarrhoea and that dogs make me sneeze.

No shame.


----------



## The Joker (Dec 8, 2015)

I went to a Hetalia sing along at an anime convention when i was sixteen...


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Dec 8, 2015)

I made a post in the coping thread about not having casual sex and having conflicting feelings about civilization


----------



## Melkor (Dec 8, 2015)

I purposefully ate the wrong food because it was so good and ended up shitting out my organs hours afterwards.


----------



## Gaol (Dec 8, 2015)

Make an account on this site.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Dec 9, 2015)

I kept track of how many times Tyce said "basically" in a livestream.


----------



## Melkor (Dec 10, 2015)

I took a shit in a gas station parking lot when I couldn't hold it and the bathrooms were out of order.


----------



## MalWart (Dec 12, 2015)

Browsing this site while taking a shit.


----------



## Abethedemon (Dec 12, 2015)

MalWart said:


> Browsing this site while taking a shit.


Browsing this site while listening to Mr. Enter


----------



## Bluebird (Dec 12, 2015)

Theres a rock next to my front door that i always spit on before going inside.


----------



## fishercat (Dec 13, 2015)

I donated so that I could have access to the horrifying rating.


----------



## BlueChan (Dec 13, 2015)

Wondering whether Ryan Cash was real or not.


----------



## nad7155 (Dec 13, 2015)

Keep posting on this forum.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Dec 13, 2015)

Let @Wildchild go off her meds


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Dec 13, 2015)

Had a 30 minute discussion with a friend over the definition of the slang term "ratchet" and how it's supposed to be used.
Edit: Legit though, ask 3 people exactly what it refers to, you'll get three different answers.


----------



## Melkor (Dec 14, 2015)

I made the mistake of having my email name as 'turd ferguson' while emailing a local cat shelter about volunteer opportunities.


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 14, 2015)

I did Chris and he's pretty autistic.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Dec 18, 2015)

I saw charlie and the chocolate factory 3 times in theaters


----------



## Abethedemon (Dec 18, 2015)

autisticdragonkin said:


> I saw charlie and the chocolate factory 3 times in theaters


which one?


----------



## holy buttocks (Dec 18, 2015)

I wouldn't stop playing neopets until I was 15. 

I posted autistic things on a music forum in middle school. I had a meltdown because my music taste was "too mainstream"


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Dec 18, 2015)

Abethedemon said:


> which one?


2005 one


----------



## Overcast (Dec 18, 2015)

I wrote shitty video game fan fiction back in high school.


----------



## Bluebird (Mar 2, 2017)

For several days I hunted down and liked every single post that @Connor Bible had ever made so he had more positive ratings than negative.


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Mar 3, 2017)

Wrote a heartfelt message to Dr. Robert McKim only to have him reply a week later rambling on about some dude named Jesus and all the haters and not once even touching upon the message I sent. Way to treat your last fan Bob.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Mar 3, 2017)

Joined Kiwi Farms


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Mar 3, 2017)

I can't believe this thread is real.


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Mar 3, 2017)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> I can't believe this thread is real.



When I was sixteen and in high school, I went into the cafeteria when no one was there, took off my pants and boxers, laid on my back on the floor and was singing "Everybody dance now!" While holding my scrotum up with one hand and hitting my taint with a spoon in the other hand in a drum beat. While doing this I was kicking my legs dramatically.

The janitor caught me and told my parents. They burned my anime collection and my dad called me gay until he died from a heart attack.


----------



## Tlazolli (Mar 3, 2017)

Exist.


----------



## Todesfurcht (Mar 3, 2017)

I used to recolor Sonic X characters in MS Paint.


----------



## AtrocityVoyeur (Mar 3, 2017)

As a kiddo (elementary school years) I was obsessed with Sierra adventure games. I had few friends willing to tolerate my sperging on this subject, so I would read sections of the Quest for Glory "Adventurer's Manual" verbatim to a sweet recess aide with too much time on her hands.


----------



## Lurkette (Mar 5, 2017)

I liked to roleplay in the NeoPets forum, and all of my characters were essentially just two characters, who were edgy Mary Sue and innocent Mary Sue.

My first character, IIRC, was a white wolf with blue eyes called White Angel. She was kicked out of her pack for being speshul cause of some prophecy bullshit, which never ever came up again after posting her introduction paragraph.

Oh and speaking of NeoPets, I once posted a thread titled with something like "COME FIGHT ME",  unironically, with the OP explaining I felt like getting into a fight online so come fight me in this thread (nothing came of it but one troll.) Good times.

I've also absentmindedly walked into men's bathrooms on more than one occasion. There must be a god, because every time the room was completely empty. People still noticed it though. One kid (both of us being tweenage) walked in on me washing my hands, said "oh god", seemed to barf in his mouth and promptly left. I'm still unsure if his reaction was due to perceived cooties, he thought he walked into the wrong bathroom himself, or he thought I was a tranny. On the brightside, that was the only reaction I've ever gotten because, y'know, political correctness. Which means I don't have to explain my stupidity out loud.


----------



## Fuk-Boi101 (Jun 1, 2017)

Created a My Little Pony oc when I was 10 or 11.
Her name was Rainbow Brush. She was Rainbow Dash's sister and she was really good at art. And flying. Also, I think she was dating or had a crush on Shadow. 
Those were dark times.
Also, my sister and I used to verbally roleplay.


----------



## Bob Page (Jun 2, 2017)

Became a fan of Filthy Frank.


----------



## Antipathy (Jun 3, 2017)

When I was younger, I went on a Pokemon shipping board (which is autistic in and of itself) and asked what any of that had to do with boats.


----------



## Lieutenant Rasczak (Dec 20, 2020)

I poured heavy creamer into cereal.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Dec 20, 2020)

Got so worked up and autistically focussed on getting my money back for an item my wife bought by mistake that I made the counter lady cry after the 3rd go-round. 

Catching a look at myself in the mirror, I realized I had ended up leaning agressively in her face, hands slammed down on the counter, alternately beet red or dead white in the face, hair coming undone from my tail, I looked like a fucking psycho.  At least it got me my $15 back in the end.

I felt bad for a time, but now I remember that she was A/ a real bitch,  B/ violating local law which allows 7 day buyers remorse to return anything unused/unopened, C/ A Chink. by which I mean, see A.  Also, fuck China.


----------



## TheFinalCountdown (Dec 23, 2020)

I once smeared my hairly ballsack with warm sweaty diarrhea. this happened just a few minutes ago, it's now drying up and it feels so fucking good.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 23, 2020)

Probably my goth phase in high school where I dressed like a Victorian dandy version of goth. Looked like Lestat's spergy kid brother.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Feb 12, 2021)

Possibly the time I went to a Civil War battlefield as part of a group and told the Indian girl (as a joke  that only made sense to me) that she was the reason my country wasn't free and then explained how rising Indian cotton production weakened King Cotton and disincentivized British intervention in the War Between the States.

My girlfriend later let me know I had committed a faux pas. It has haunted me ever since.



Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Obsess over a woman for like 5-6 years to the point where I sometimes find myself giving her characteristics of fictional characters in media because I'm sort of forgetting what she was truly like.
> 
> Still happening, actually.


Actually a pretty strong reason to not fantasize about a woman too much, If you do, she starts to warp in your mind into something different, and can make it awkward for when you interact with the real person. Something idealized, something you prefer.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Jun 8, 2021)

I watched My Little Pony and liked it.
(This was in 2011-12)


----------



## Luminous47 (Jun 12, 2021)

Own Tamagotchi plushies. I was 11 FYI. Oh yeah, and using DeviantArt when I was 13.


----------



## AngelGore (Jun 12, 2021)

get diagnosed with autism


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 13, 2021)

Got my exfriend's youtube videos taken down


----------



## Yamamura Video Rental (Jun 30, 2021)

I torrent Disney movies just for the purpose of seeding them.  I don't actually watch them, I do it just to spite Disney.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 1, 2021)

Chef Hanlon said:


> I torrent Disney movies just for the purpose of seeding them.  I don't actually watch them, I do it just to spite Disney.


You are doing God's work.


----------

